# IBGA - naming question



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Something I totally forgot to ask when I called them....

Our kids are getting junior memberships and we'll be registering their doelings, but what I forgot to ask is since we don't have a herd name....how do we name them? Do they not have to have a herd name with the name my kids pick for registration? 
Our buck- their sire - will be transferred into my son's name, and since we just have a small herd we found it pointless to go through spending all the $$ for a ranch membership plus still needing the junior memberships for 4-H. So with that said...no herd prefix...

Any help would be appreciated since we're hoping to get the paperwork sent in on Monday...


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

Its only $5 for your herd prefix when your kids join. If I remember correctly, Farm name is free. Check out IBGA website, its probably on there. I used RKD as my prefix (Rob Kathy Dowlen) and of course our farm name is Dodge 'Em Farm. All our goats names start out as Dodge 'Ems..... RKD is what we use as the tattoo in the left ear. you can use the prefix or have a farm name as the first part of the name. If the prefix you pick out is already being used, most just stick a number behind it (ex RKD1). You might want to call and ask in the morning before you mail off thier papers. This answer was about as clear as mud! LOL


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

Dodge 'Em said:


> Its only $5 for your herd prefix


Yep ...A one time fee and worth it. When you name your kids you would simply put your prefix in front of the kids name on the registration. Example: DBV Katrina, from my herd. Although there may be other Katrinas registered, my name is approved because I have the added herd prefix DBV. Now I might have a problem if I tried DBV Eggsfile but pretty much anything else would be OK.
On the 4H deal...Before you buy membership for your kids you might also want to check on Leasing animals to your kids to show. I leased animals to my kids for years before they were eventually added to my Farm Owner membership. It is the cheaper way to go in my state. You might want to ask your 4H Leader if leasing is an option.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much for the info! I will see what my kids want to do for a prefix, and call them tomorrow to see if it's taken or not.

Relics - the animal has to be registered in my kids names, no one else can be on the registration papers  They are real strict about it no matter goat, cattle, sheep, swine, etc. The kids want to try showing their 'homegrown' goats this year and see if they like it <percentage does>. Mostly for fun, and a learning experience, and to see if they really want to get into it. Plus it will be fun for them to have the goats registered in their names anyway


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think we should be good to go for sending out papers tomorrow! I may get pics of the doelings to see what everyone thinks, but we pretty much have it figured out that we'll keep 3 of our doelings. They may not be top class show quality goats, but it's a start, and if my kids have fun in 4-H with them, that's all I want  

I was told my kids can share a herd prefix, so that will be nice. Since they didn't pick one out, we went with their first and last initials. 

Now they just have to agree on names!


----------

